# S.A.F.E.R Reptile World



## SAFER Reptile World (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi all,

S.A.F.E.R (Southern-England Asylum For Exotic Reptiles) Reptile World is looking for your generosity. We are in dire need for any donations whether it is equipment, spare materials, food, money or even adopt buy sending us monthly payments for your choosen adopted reptile.

We have just rescued 3 Green Anoles, that had turned BROWN. This is not of the reptiles choice, it means poor health. The owner thought it was just a normal thing because he hadn't researched into the proper care of Green Anoles. He also had 2 males housed together with a female, males are extremely territorial. We could see that the animals was in such distress we had to pay the owner to get him to hand over the Reptiles into our care & to vet care.


Please help us


----------



## SAFER Reptile World (Nov 2, 2013)

*Check out our website*

S.A.F.E.R Reptile World


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

spare gear!

too bad i'm across the pond... got two spare tanks and stuff... likely going in the trash...

folks will be good if you're doing some good rescuing...: victory:


----------



## SAFER Reptile World (Nov 2, 2013)

Where abouts are you HABU?


----------



## SAFER Reptile World (Nov 2, 2013)

Where abouts are you HABU?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

by the look of his Location: Portsmouth, Ohio, usa


----------



## SAFER Reptile World (Nov 2, 2013)

*Blind..! lol*

Sorry I didn't see the the location, I replied on my phone.


----------



## SAFER Reptile World (Nov 2, 2013)

*UPDATE on Green Anoles*

rThese Green Anoles was kept in such bad conditions, the vivarium they were kept in was mouldy as well as the climbing branches. They had no UV light in there vivarium which is vital to these reptiles for Vitamin D3. The glass in the vivarium was not secured in the runners and the glass kept falling down.

All three Anoles that were rescued had turned a very dark brown which is a sign or ill health caused by the wrong conditions.

We took the Anoles and sterilised the vivarium, fixed the glass, added a UV light, added safe and clean climbing branches, plants and the correct substrate. Within hours of being in S.A.F.E.R Reptile World's possession they were happy and GREEN.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...122.1073741827.1430437823836258&type=3&theate

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...22.1073741827.1430437823836258&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...22.1073741827.1430437823836258&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...22.1073741827.1430437823836258&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...22.1073741827.1430437823836258&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...22.1073741827.1430437823836258&type=3&theater


----------



## Imperialp (Sep 7, 2013)

*location*

hi where are you based and can you visit do you rehome

many thanks


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Who on earth are you? Who set you up? Do you have a registered premises? Who do you consist of? What is your aim? What is your capacity? What is your budget? Are you a registered charity? 

Etc etc. Not sure people fancy blindly sending money or equipment on so little info...


----------



## Imperialp (Sep 7, 2013)

*yes*

You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## SAFER Reptile World (Nov 2, 2013)

*Understandable Questions*

Hi, I understand your questions as we have not long been around long under a organisation name and I admire your concerns. We are currently an unincorporated association set up for the purpose of the advancement of animal welfare. Our main charitiable purposes are;
-animal sanctuary, &
-charity concerned with the care and re-homing of animals that are abandoned, mistreated or lost.
We currently are sectioned to work on home premises on the understanding that we do not use donations to fund electrical cost. 
Financially we are not able to disguse I'm afraid.All I able to say is we are non profitable so we do rely on donations and merchandise purchases but also I can say that we currently have submitted an application to become commissioned thus being able to open a Reptile Education/Rescue Centre in the near future.

Thanks for your concerns and I hope this has helped a little.
Check us out at S.A.F.E.R Reptile World


----------



## Imperialp (Sep 7, 2013)

*town*

What town are you based in


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

not been funny but this has not answered what was asked the RSPCA have more chance of getting my cash ( i not a big fan of the rspca)


SAFER Reptile World said:


> Hi, I understand your questions as we have not long been around long under a organisation name and I admire your concerns. We are currently an unincorporated association set up for the purpose of the advancement of animal welfare. Our main charitiable purposes are;
> -animal sanctuary, &
> -charity concerned with the care and re-homing of animals that are abandoned, mistreated or lost.
> We currently are sectioned to work on home premises on the understanding that we do not use donations to fund electrical cost.
> ...





Crownan said:


> Who on earth are you? Who set you up? Do you have a registered premises? Who do you consist of? What is your aim? What is your capacity? What is your budget? Are you a registered charity?
> 
> Etc etc. Not sure people fancy blindly sending money or equipment on so little info...


----------



## SAFER Reptile World (Nov 2, 2013)

*Reply*



Imperialp said:


> What town are you based in


We have a number of people stationed around the South of England. We have a few people in Kent, Sussex, Hampshire and Cornwall and just finished advertising for London area. It helps with keeping fuel costs down.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you a registered charity?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

colinm said:


> Are you a registered charity?


been trying to get on there website to see if there are but is not lodding up for me at the mo


----------



## SAFER Reptile World (Nov 2, 2013)

*Reply*



bigd_1 said:


> not been funny but this has not answered what was asked the RSPCA have more chance of getting my cash ( i not a big fan of the rspca)


Unfortuantely bigd_1 you feel this way towards rescue centers. I will probably be told off by the trustee's for saying this but here goes anyway. There is no doubt in my mind that your one of these egotesticle breeders who brag at how well you look after your breeding stock (and I'm not desputing that) but when it comes down to the fine line, you don't bother to check out which homes your reptiles are going to or the setups because they pay cash at the door then they leave.

Fortunately for you there are brilliant organisations that have been setup to clean up some breeders greed and negligence and even better people that donate to the keep and care of these reptiles. 

So you carrying on calling yourself a brilliant breeder, when in fact your just as negligent as the owners we SAVE the reptiles from.

If you don't believe in the work we carry out turn a blind eye to it, don't get involved, carry on your *GREAT* work. 

Have a good evening "bigd"


----------



## SAFER Reptile World (Nov 2, 2013)

*Reply*



colinm said:


> Are you a registered charity?


Hi Colin,

You can only register a government charity when your income is over £5,000. Ours is just below which is why we applied for commission to put us over that line to become registered and create a Educational/Rescue Centre for schools to visit and learn about reptiles.

There are many great rescue centres out there like Cold Blooded in Rainham which I'm not sure they are now but last year was not a registered charity. Registering a charity restricts a lot what you can do, like weekend I had to pay a man to let me take his Green Anoles I rescued because they were in the wrong setup, 2 males were housed together and the viv and climbing wood was all mouldy. If we was registered and not an unincorperated association I would of had to leave without them but not being registered gives us leverage.

Yes unfortunately when we do become registered we won't be able to do this but that is why we are resourcing money into a educational/rescue centre.

Thanks


----------



## SAFER Reptile World (Nov 2, 2013)

*Website*

http://www.saferreptileworld.com/


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

SAFER Reptile World said:


> Unfortuantely bigd_1 you feel this way towards rescue centers. I will probably be told off by the trustee's for saying this but here goes anyway. There is no doubt in my mind that your one of these egotesticle breeders who brag at how well you look after your breeding stock (and I'm not desputing that) but when it comes down to the fine line, you don't bother to check out which homes your reptiles are going to or the setups because they pay cash at the door then they leave.
> 
> Fortunately for you there are brilliant organisations that have been setup to clean up some breeders greed and negligence and even better people that donate to the keep and care of these reptiles.
> 
> ...


hang on you know f:censor: all a of me and if i a breeders the 4 geckos i have breed have gone to people i know and i have done the setup for then and i still see the geckos when i go see my mates.
when it comes to rescue centers the rspca in my eyes have a bullyboy attitude if sum think is not done there way then it is done the wrong way what is not the case all the time. there a rescue centers by me where i go and help out when i have free time and walk and clen out the dogs and if i have sum spare cash there get sum 
you have been ask sum question that you have not answered and your webpage is not lodding up you you can not look for the answered but you like me to give you thing for free or give you cash cos you got a logo that as safer reptile in it that will take all of 10 mins to do


----------

